# 1939 Westfield made Remington Lit Brothers Badge Special Deluxe Bicycle



## akikuro (Jan 31, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, I have this bike up on Ebay. Auction ends Sunday
Thanks

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272539214950


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 1, 2017)

That one good looking Westfield. Love the colors.


----------



## akikuro (Feb 1, 2017)

catfish said:


> Nice bike!



She's a fun ride. Sad to let her go.  Thanks


----------



## akikuro (Feb 1, 2017)

More pics - Serial number and left side tank


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2017)

Tempting,but I've never had any luck bidding on eBay.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 5, 2017)

Gotta get them there forks bent back to their proper angle for sure.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Great Bike GLWS. Today's the Day!
eBay
Sell now
*1939 Westfield made Remington Lit Brothers Special Deluxe Bicycle*
*Seller information*
akikuro (358 )
100% Positive feedback

Time left:
Time left:11h 35m 45s Today 4:13PM
Current bid:
US $1,025.00
[ 16 bids ]
Enter US $1,050.00 or more 
Located in United States
Shipping:
$65.00 Flat Rate Freight | See details


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 5, 2017)

I thought forks also had a slight tweak. 
I sent seller a private pm to inquire 
I was not sure if it was only the angle of the pict.  
GLWS


----------



## akikuro (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi guys -
Sorry for the late reply. I really never noticed the fork but perhaps you guys are correct. Doesnt affect the ride thank goodness.


----------

